# Meet PandaTM3



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

The PandaM3 gets a new garage mate... meet the Panda TM3.

Just picked her up from RPM Tesla after getting PPF, ceramic pro, and some visual mods


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Some more visual mods


----------



## rjhoskins (Apr 9, 2017)

Saw this on bimmerfest this morning as well. Nice job on the visual mods. Particularly like the body matched door handles. Curious to hear your experience as you move forward.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Really nice!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

PandaM3 said:


> View attachment 8211
> Some more visual mods


Did you get the RED center T's from RPM Tesla?


----------



## Varkias (Sep 26, 2017)

This looks awesome! Great job! 

Digging the look of that tailgate strip.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Gorgeous Mods! Very interesting that you have two white M3s in your garage.

Aside from the BMW being louder, faster, and more expensive, what other comparisons can you make?

It seems like the BMW 3 series was one of the main competitors for the Model 3 but I would say that the M3 would be closer in performance to the future performance variety of the Model 3.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

LUXMAN said:


> Did you get the RED center T's from RPM Tesla?


Yes, everything was done at RPM Tesla... drove straight there from taking delivery via side streets to avoid rock chips. They did the PPF + Ceramic Pro + satin powder coat the wheels + painted calipers + chrome delete + tesla strip on the back + brushed black metal/ steel on the center console + Tesla T lights on the doors



rjhoskins said:


> Saw this on bimmerfest this morning as well. Nice job on the visual mods. Particularly like the body matched door handles. Curious to hear your experience as you move forward.


Thanks... the door handles are a pretty good match, but just a tiny bit off if you look closely. They will do for now. Maybe enough of us can get a BMW tuning company like IND to make custom painted door handles.

So far in the little time I've driven it
- Handling feels as good as any BMW or Audi I've driven... haven't pushed too hard, but so far I like it with the spirited driving I've been doing. I wonder if the traction control will act more like a virtual limited slip differential in the TM3 at the limit... or would it just do a one wheeled burn out? What would be awesome is if Tesla sent out a software update that unlocked "track mode" that got traction control to act more like an LSD and maxed out the regen braking for track use.
- with the instant torque this thing initially accelerates faster than my V8M3, at the top end however my analogue V8 M3 has a slight edge. 1/4 mile wise I've seen youtubes of the Model 3 getting a 13.3 1/4 mile @ 110. Fastest I can find on a 6 spd manual V8 M3 is 12.9... that being said although I track my V8 M3, I never got around to learning a good launch technique so the TM3 will beat me if I'm driving my V8 M3
- The Tech blows away my V8M3... was so nice to commute from hipster North OC to fancy South OC with autopilot enabled.
- So far build quality feels on par with my wife's VW CC... more importantly I don't have to cautiously drive it in the AM with a cold engine in fear that my V8's rod bearings will let go... however when my V8M3 does warm up the sound of that V8 screaming to 8k on the weekends just makes my day.
- Speaking of sound... wow the audio system in the TM3 is amazing!!! I am very picky when it comes to audio... my home audio system consist of Bowers & Wilkens, Seperate amps, dual subs... and the TM3 has the same B&W sound signature with a nice wide stage... can I just place Bowers & Wilkins grills on the TM3 speakers?


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hmmm another plus I just realized.

My V8M3 gets about 225 to 250 miles of range and I pay $50 to $60 a tank.

The TM3 gets 275 to 310 of range at $19.50 for a full charge.


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

I like the “Model 3” lettering on the back


----------



## Rhaekar (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm planning on doing the chrome delete too. At first I was set on doing the door handles in black but I'm now considering doing it in white. Looks great man.


----------



## Dellfanboy (Sep 13, 2017)

Love the white door handles! I wonder how they will condition over time. Can you share your tint %? Did you do a full tint on the back?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Dellfanboy said:


> Love the white door handles! I wonder how they will condition over time. Can you share your tint %? Did you do a full tint on the back?


From the outside it's nearly impossible to tell if someone has tinted the whole window or partial window (cutting somewhere near or above the defroster lines). Regardless of this, I highly recommend tinting the whole piece of glass.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Dellfanboy said:


> Love the white door handles! I wonder how they will condition over time. Can you share your tint %? Did you do a full tint on the back?


I think I picked 20% tint. The whole back is tinted... it's one seamless piece


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

Looks great! 
I plan to do basically what you have but with all the emblems red. I also have the door sill wraps and think I will put red underneath them so the lettering is red. 
Were you able to tell what color or brand of vinyl those door handle wraps are? That looks like a pretty close match. Could you post a closeup of them? They are from RPM? RPM lists a gloss pearl white now. When I ordered some other stuff from them, they only had plain white carbon fiber handles. I have a couple vinyl samples that look pretty close also but they are satin not gloss. The one has a gloss option that actually doesn't quite look as close as the satin version.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

scaots said:


> Looks great!
> I plan to do basically what you have but with all the emblems red. I also have the door sill wraps and think I will put red underneath them so the lettering is red.
> Were you able to tell what color or brand of vinyl those door handle wraps are? That looks like a pretty close match. Could you post a closeup of them? They are from RPM? RPM lists a gloss pearl white now. When I ordered some other stuff from them, they only had plain white carbon fiber handles. I have a couple vinyl samples that look pretty close also but they are satin not gloss. The one has a gloss option that actually doesn't quite look as close as the satin version.


Yes the door handles are from RPM. I'd say it's as close a match as you can get with vinyl. I'd say under limited conditions they could be slightly off... but I think that has to do with the pearl effect of the oe paint. But as you can see in the pictures they are pretty much spot on.

That being said these will do just fine until someone comes out with a painted version. I see that unplugged has CF handles for sale with core exchange. I sent them a message about getting painted handles last week with no response... maybe more of us can start bugging them about that.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Here it is charging + a look at the front bumper appliqué from RPM.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Here's a better picture with the front bumper appliqué.

Notice I have my wipers in race mode (service mode)... haha... brings me back to highschool when it was considered cool and each to have the wiper part way up like a dtm race car... even better when you remove one wiper and just have a single wiper part way up. What the hell was my 16 year old self thinking back then!!!


----------



## Dellfanboy (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks for the handle! Car looks so good! Can’t wait to get mine in a few weeks!


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Had to take pictures of Panda TM3 hanging out with my Panda FJ on the driveway


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Have you already raced your PandaM3 vs your PandaTM3?


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Joaquin said:


> Have you already raced your PandaM3 vs your PandaTM3?


Haven't had a chance to yet... but would be neat to do. Kinda curious about 0-60; 5mph rolling to 60; and 30 to 70.

Anyone got some gopros and can edit the video?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

PandaM3 said:


> View attachment 9079
> View attachment 9080
> Had to take pictures of Panda TM3 hanging out with my Panda FJ on the driveway


That is some seriously dark tint! Is it just the lighting? Is it even legal tint?


----------

